# Feeding medium dog large breed dog food



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a labrador/bull terrier mix. He is 11 weeks old and weights 15 lbs. 

I bought his large breed puppy food because the shelter people told me he's gonna end up with 80 lbs. What if the people at the shelter are wrong and my dog turns out to be medium size, will the large breed puppy food hurt him?

(wellness super5mix large breed puppy food) 
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_dry_super5mix_puppy_health.html

thanks!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I doubt it would hurt him. Although it might be more expensive for you. After you use this bag you could always switch to something else. Like an ALS food.


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

The large breed should be just fine, recomended for a bull terrier also. They are such springy dogs, better for their joints and growth to be on the large breed kibbel (ALS also good). Also to have the food pieces be larger, BT's have a bad tendency to gobble their food down with out chewing if they think they can get it down okay (with the small bites). If your pup ends up leaning more towards the BT side, with being a springy bouncer, be sure to discourage his attemping to much high jumping until after a year to protect his growing legs and joints. Sure is a cutie!~


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my vet actually recommended for us to feed iorek large breed puppy food even though he really is only a medium sized dog. we tried orijen large breed puppy food. unfortunately no kibbles worked out for us, so we are now feeding raw. iorek is now 50 lbs and almost a year old. i think that he should finish off around 60 lbs. (just as a side, i wanted to let you know that my vet didn't say to get the brands of food that she sold, just suggested large breed premium food in general.)


----------

